# I'm not sure he would do it



## paper

Hola, tengo la siguiente duda:

I'm sure he would do it > I'm not sure he would do it.

Estoy seguro de que lo haría > No estoy seguro de que lo  *hiciera*.

Me suena raro usar el subjuntivo imperfecto ahí, pero si eso no es correcto  no sé cómo decir esa frase en español.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Outsider

"No estoy seguro de que *no* lo hiciera."


----------



## paper

Perdón, no quería poner ese segundo "not", lo acabo de cambiar.


----------



## flljob

paper said:


> I'm sure he would do it > I'm not sure he would do it.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que lo haría > No estoy seguro de que lo  *hiciera*.
> .


 
Estoy seguro de que lo haría > No estoy seguro de que lo haría


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

flljob said:


> Estoy seguro de que lo haría > No estoy seguro de que lo haría


 
The subjunctive is being evoked here. 

No estoy seguro de que (subjunctive)


----------



## paper

Here's another sentence:

Si te preguntaran,  ¿irías a España con ellos?

I'm sure I would go > Estoy seguro de que iría.

I'm not sure I would go > No estoy seguro de que fuera.

Would a native speaker really say that??


----------



## flljob

No estoy seguro de que iría.


----------



## paper

flljob said:


> No estoy seguro de que iría.


Pero como ha dicho Bilbo, se necesita el subjuntivo después de "No estoy seguro de que...", ¿no?


----------



## flljob

No estoy seguro de que iría es algo que podría pasar en el futuro.
No estoy seguor de que fuera es algo que pudo haber pasado.


----------



## paper

flljob said:


> No estoy seguor de que fuera es algo que pudo haber pasado.


Eso es lo que pensaba, pero con respecto a la primera frase... no quiero dudar lo que dices ya que eres hispanohablante, pero voy a esperar más opiniones sobre esto porque según todo lo que he aprendido "No estoy seguro de que..." requiere el subjuntivo en la claúsula subordinada.


----------



## Outsider

flljob said:


> No estoy seguro de que iría es algo que podría pasar en el futuro.


Creo que lo que se dice para hablar del futuro es "No estoy seguro de que *vaya*" o "No estoy seguro *de ir*".


----------



## paper

Outsider said:


> Creo que lo que se dice para hablar del futuro es "No estoy seguro de que *vaya*"...


Exacto, ¿pero con el condicional?


----------



## Outsider

Creo que "would go" en este caso tiene más bien un valor de *imperfecto*. Coincido con la opinión de Bilbo: en este caso el imperfecto de subjuntivo me parece el tiempo correcto. Aunque sería bueno tener más opiniones de nativos.

"No estoy seguro de que lo *hiciera*." ​Compare con el tiempo presente:

I'm not sure he will do it.
"No estoy seguro de que lo *haga*."​When you shift to past tense, you just need to change the tenses of the verbs. The moods remain the same. (In this case -- in any event, the subjunctive normally does not become a conditional, nor vice-versa.)


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

The subjunctive imperfect can serve as the subjunctive conditional. That´s textbook Spanish anyway. I don´t have much experience in the "field".


----------



## flljob

Yo diría así:
Si me propusieran el viaje no estoy seguro de que iría.
Me lo propusieron pero no estoy seguro de ir. 
O
Me lo propusieron pero no estoy seguro de que vaya (suena raro)
Hace dos años le prousieron un viaje, pero no estoy seguro de que haya ido.
Hace dos años le propusieron un viaje, pero no estoy seguro de que fuera.
Estas dos últimas se diferencian por el *aspecto*.


----------



## Outsider

Bilbo Baggins said:


> The subjunctive imperfect can serve as the subjunctive conditional.


More precisely, there is no such thing as a conditional subjunctive. Either it's one, or the other. In this case, I would say that it's a(n imperfect) subjunctive.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Outsider said:


> More precisely, there is no such thing as a conditional subjunctive. Either it's one, or the other. In this case, I would say that it's a(n imperfect) subjunctive.


 
You know what I mean. The imperfect subjunctive can carry with it the connotation of "conditionality".


----------



## paper

Thanks for the replies. However, I still would like to know what native speakers think about the sentence  "No estoy seguro de que *fuera*" to express "I'm not sure I *would *go". Would you really say it that way? If not, how would you say it?


----------



## flljob

Subjuntivo y condicional. ¿Qué piensan de esto?:
Si no la viera me muriera.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

flljob said:


> Subjuntivo y condicional. ¿Qué piensan de esto?:
> Si no la viera me muriera.


 
That sort of proves our point even more. Here the imperfect subjunctive is taking the place of the conditional. You also could have said *Si no la viera me muriría*. But this situation is different. This is a hypothetical conditional statement and is different from saying: *No estoy seguro de que...... *In the latter the subjunctive_ must_ be used.


----------



## paper

Okay, sorry to be repetitive but here is another example of what the original post was about, using the simplest sentence possible:

Would you do it? - ¿Lo harías?

Yes, I think I would do it - Sí, creo que lo haría.

No, I don't think I would do it = No, no creo que lo *hiciera.

*Native speakers: Please tell me if you would say that! (and if not, how would you say it and why).


----------



## flljob

paper said:


> Thanks for the replies. However, I still would like to know what native speakers think about the sentence "No estoy seguro de que *fuera*" to express "I'm not sure I *would *go". Would you really say it that way? If not, how would you say it?


 
Estimado, es que son intercambiables. 
Si no la viera me muriera = Si no la viera me moriría.
Según Gómez Torrego:
El uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo es arcaico, aunque no incorrecto (el uso de la forma en _-ra_) en la apódosis de un conjunto oracional condicional en lugar del condicional simplre. Ejemplo:
_Si lloviera, lo agradeciera muchísimo_ (hoy se dice: ... _lo agradecería_)

Saludos.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

What a variety of translations for such an everyday expression.
Only one person wrote what I think it should be: "No estoy seguro que (él) lo haga".
I see a need for the subjunctive (present) if only because of the uncertainty of the negative form, but no need for the past subjunctive (hiciera) because we have the present in the main clause "estoy".


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> but no need for the past subjunctive (hiciera) because we have the present in the main clause "estoy".


 
True. However, that rule is not set in stone.


----------



## paper

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> What a variety of translations for such an everyday expression.


Precisely, this is what I find so strange.

"Creo que lo haría" is a very simple, straightforward sentence. So why does no-one seem to be able to tell me how you would say the negative version of it?


Oluc (Yvon) said:


> I see a need for the subjunctive (present) if only because of the uncertainty of the negative form, but no need for the past subjunctive (hiciera) because we have the present in the main clause "estoy".


"No estoy seguro de que lo haga"... er, what happened to the conditionality that existed in the positive sentence?

Estoy seguro de que lo hará > No estoy seguro de que lo haga (lo vaya a hacer)

Estoy seguro de que lo HARÍA > I still don't know


----------



## paper

flljob said:


> Estimado, es que son intercambiables.
> Si no la viera me muriera = Si no la viera me moriría.
> Según Gómez Torrego:
> El uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo es arcaico, aunque no incorrecto (el uso de la forma en _-ra_) en la apódosis de un conjunto oracional condicional en lugar del condicional simplre. Ejemplo:
> _Si lloviera, lo agradeciera muchísimo_ (hoy se dice: ... _lo agradecería_)
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias, pero la verdad eso no tiene que ver con mi pregunta.


----------



## flljob

paper said:


> Okay, sorry to be repetitive but here is another example of what the original post was about, using the simplest sentence possible:
> 
> Would you do it? - ¿Lo harías?
> 
> Yes, I think I would do it - Sí, creo que lo haría = Sí, creo que lo *hiciera*.
> 
> No, I don't think I would do it = No, no creo que lo *hiciera *= No, no creo que lo *haría*.
> 
> Native speakers: Please tell me if you would say that! (and if not, how would you say it and why).


 
Las formas en imperfecto de subjuntivo son arcaizantes, según Gómez Torrego, pero perfectamente correctas.


----------



## paper

flljob said:


> Las formas en imperfecto de subjuntivo son arcaizantes, según Gómez Torrego, pero perfectamente correctas.


Pero él estaba hablando específicamente sobre la construcción tipo: "Si no la viera, me *muriera*" (en lugar de "Si no la viera, me *moriría*) y no del uso del imperfecto subjuntivo en general. Por tanto no tiene que ver con mi pregunta.


----------



## flljob

Si no la viera, estoy seguro de que moriría. Ahora la forma arcaizante:
Si no la viera, estoy seguro de que muriera.
Si no la viera, no estoy seguro de que *moriría*. Ahora la forma arcaizante:
Si no la viera, no estoy seguro de que *muriera.*

¿Crees que así está más claro?

Para que elijas la forma más adecuada, debes tomar en cuenta cuestiones de estilo y de pragmática, además de las puramente gramaticales.
Te sugiero que leas algunos capítulos del libro *Indicativo y subjuntivo*, de Ignacio Bosque, en que se trata el tema con mucha profundidad.
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

paper said:


> "Creo que lo haría" is a very simple, straightforward sentence. So why does no-one seem to be able to tell me how you would say the negative version of it?


You have received several replies, they just don't agree with each other. However, some of those replies were not from native speakers. My advice is that you wait for further replies from other native speakers.


----------



## paper

flljob said:


> Si no la viera, estoy seguro de que moriría. Ahora la forma arcaizante:
> Si no la viera, estoy seguro de que muriera.
> Si no la viera, no estoy seguro de que *moriría*. Ahora la forma arcaizante:
> Si no la viera, no estoy seguro de que *muriera.*
> 
> ¿Crees que así está más claro?


La verdad, no . Estoy 99% seguro de que la tercera frase no es correcta, y  por lo que han dicho en los mensajes anteriores parece que los otros están de acuerdo conmigo en eso. Voy a esperar más opiniones sobre esto, pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## paper

Outsider said:


> You have received several replies, they just don't agree with each other. However, some of those replies were not from native speakers. My advice is that you wait for further replies from other native speakers.


Yes, I think that's what I'll do...


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que cuando pones la prótasis y al apódosis juntas, es mucho más claro que deberías usar el condicional y no el subjuntivo:
Es mejor: *si tuviera dinero, no estoy seguro de que me compraría un coche.*
*Y no:*
*si tuviera dinero, no estoy seguro de que me comprara un coche.*

*Saludos y esperemos más opiniones*


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

flljob said:


> A mí me parece que cuando pones la prótasis y al apódosis juntas, es mucho más claro que deberías usar el condicional y no el subjuntivo:
> Es mejor: *si tuviera dinero, no estoy seguro de que me compraría un coche.*
> *Y no:*
> *si tuviera dinero, no estoy seguro de que me comprara un coche.*
> 
> *Saludos y esperemos más opiniones*


 
I understand you, but I think the rules change when you drop the _*si clause*_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿Por qué se están confundiendo en este hilo condicionales de condiciones reales con condicionales de condiciones irreales, duda o probabilidad expresada a través del subjuntivo y frases no condicionales?

Principalmente no es que no se use el subjuntivo, sino si debiera usarse el imperfecto.

No estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho.
No estoy seguro de que lo haga.
No estoy seguro de que lo vaya a hacer.

Si llegara esa situación a tal punto, no estaría seguro de hacerlo
Si llegara la situación a tal punto, no estoy seguro de que lo haría.
Si llegara la situación a tal punto, no estoy seguro de que lo hiciera.

hay varias apódosis posibles para la misma prótasis, y no hay ningún arcaísmo ni nada (ningún gramático que dice que el imperfecto es arcaico se está refiriendo a esto).

Con "no estoy seguro" la que me suena peor es "de que lo haría", porque parece una ultracorrección, aunque no lo es, pues cumple con el canon sólo por cumplirlo y omite información (mi grado de seguridad), mientras omite un subjuntivo en la apódosis donde el verbo de algún modo lo reclama ("no estoy seguro de que lo haga"). Este caso con el condicional es el que probablemente produciría una demo de 3 megas de un programa de traducción, revelando un alma de silicio.


----------



## flljob

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Por qué se están confundiendo en este hilo condicionales de condiciones reales con condicionales de condiciones irreales, duda o probabilidad expresada a través del subjuntivo y frases no condicionales?
> 
> Principalmente no es que no se use el subjuntivo, sino si debiera usarse el imperfecto.
> 
> No estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho.
> No estoy seguro de que lo haga.
> No estoy seguro de que lo vaya a hacer.
> 
> Si llegara esa situación a tal punto, no estaría seguro de hacerlo
> *Si llegara la situación a tal punto, no estoy seguro de que lo haría.*
> Si llegara la situación a tal punto, no estoy seguro de que lo hiciera.
> 
> hay varias apódosis posibles para la misma prótasis, y no hay ningún arcaísmo ni nada (ningún gramático que dice que el imperfecto es arcaico se está refiriendo a esto).
> 
> Con "no estoy seguro" la que me suena peor es "de que lo haría", porque parece una ultracorrección, aunque no lo es, pues cumple con el canon sólo por cumplirlo y omite información (mi grado de seguridad), mientras omite un subjuntivo en la apódosis donde el verbo de algún modo lo reclama ("no estoy seguro de que lo haga"). Este caso con el condicional es el que probablemente produciría una demo de 3 megas de un programa de traducción, revelando un alma de silicio.


 
Gracias. Creo que has aclarado la situación. Además, esto de tu grado de inseguridad tiene que ver con aspectos pragmáticos.

Saludos


----------



## miklo3600

Hola foreros:
No estoy seguro de que lo hiciera= I am not sure he did it. (I am not sure now of what may or may not have happened in the past)
No estoy seguro de que lo haga= I am not sure he will do it.

Present tense subjuntive can refer to a future action that may or may not occur.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

paper said:


> Here's another sentence:
> 
> Si te preguntaran,  ¿irías a España con ellos?
> 
> I'm sure I would go > Estoy seguro de que iría.
> 
> I'm not sure I would go > No estoy seguro de que fuera.
> 
> Would a native speaker really say that??



Yes, that's exactly what I'd say in the situation you set.


----------



## Ynez

paper said:


> Okay, sorry to be repetitive but here is another example of what the original post was about, using the simplest sentence possible:
> 
> Would you do it? - ¿Lo harías?
> 
> Yes, I think I would do it - Sí, creo que lo haría.
> 
> No, I don't think I would do it = No, no creo que lo *hiciera.
> 
> *Native speakers: Please tell me if you would say that! (and if not, how would you say it and why).



Yes, I would say exactly this.


----------



## Ynez

1.
_-¿Te casarías conmigo?
- No, no creo que lo hiciera.
_
_
2. - ¿Te comprarías esta casa?
- No sé si me la compraría....hmmm, no, la verdad es que no creo que me la comprara.
_
3. _- ¿Serías actor si pudieras?
- No, no lo sería = (No creo que lo fuera)._

It seems we use it the way you said with _no creo que_.


----------



## paper

Thanks Ynez, that's exactly what I wanted to know! Thanks to everyone else too.


----------



## Outsider

This page may also be of help (scroll down).


----------

